# Black/Red/Celo CT.. :3



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey hey!
I just wanted to share some pics of my black/celo/red Ct..


















I am sorry about the duckweed all over.. LOL i tend to put my hands in the tanks a lot so i get it everywhere... u_u
He was so good for me today and liked his photo bein taken.. ^^
He's just a plain jane wal-mart betta that bob couldnt leave behind.. :wub:


----------

